# Slum



## tiking

Working on this for a while. I have been looking at many pics of Slum areas from around the world and thought it would be 'different' to model something using this subject matter as an inspiration. I have not seen many or should I say, this subject matter, modelled before. As always, I try to be different and not follow a certain trend. So here is what I have modelled so far.

The corrugated zinc, were done using foil paper and a mechanism that makes the corrugated design. I bought from some store. I do not remember but you can get a similar one from Panduro. I am cheap, so I will use anything possible. But I found another material. Use aluminum platter that bakers use to put cakes or food on. I found some cheaper ones at a cheap store for very little money. I cut out everything around it and use the bottom which was perfect. Thanks for looking.

BTW, if you type in Slum in Google's search window, you will see many different types from around the world. It is a shame, all governments do not put in the efforts to change this. With all the money they put into their military and such.

Apologies for the bad photos. My camera got smashed a couple of times and the plastic has lots of scratches which leaves a shadowy cloud at the bottom of the camera. So it is hard to adjust.


----------



## tiking




----------



## 1970AMX

Awesome work!


----------



## Diablo_Fire

Great work bro.


----------



## John P

Amazing!


----------



## Harold Sage

Definitely some Awesome Work. :thumbsup:


----------



## tiking

Thanks for looking.


----------



## DarthSideous

Looks great!


----------



## tiking

Thanks.


----------



## mcdougall

I almost forget I'm looking at a scale model :thumbsup:
Most excellent weathering and rusting techniques :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Owen E Oulton

I find it a little off-putting that you portray this "slum" as a middle-eastern theme complete with muslim woman in a black hijab. This takes away from the beautiful craftsmanship. One wonders what you might have done with a street scen from New York, with a wide variety of street youth having a block party. You could really go to town with it, including the abandoned cars and other street scenery.

The defining characteristic of a diorama is that it tells a story... This story is not, to my eye, a positive one.


----------



## scotpens

Owen E Oulton said:


> I find it a little off-putting that you portray this "slum" as a middle-eastern theme complete with muslim woman in a black hijab. This takes away from the beautiful craftsmanship.


And why is that? Poor urban neighborhoods and shantytowns exist all over the world, you know. 

Anyway, I don't want to get into politics here. Our friend *tiking* has oudone himself again with another amazingly realistic miniature. The only possible giveaway is the sprig of green grass, which looks a bit oversized.


----------



## tiking

Owen E Oulton said:


> I find it a little off-putting that you portray this "slum" as a middle-eastern theme complete with muslim woman in a black hijab. This takes away from the beautiful craftsmanship. One wonders what you might have done with a street scen from New York, with a wide variety of street youth having a block party. You could really go to town with it, including the abandoned cars and other street scfenery.
> 
> The defining characteristic of a diorama is that it tells a story... This story is not, to my eye, a positive one.



First of all I never specifically defined this as anything positive. I said there were many slums from around the world and I just picked one using pics as references from different areas of the world. For your information it is not just muslim women who wears this kind of attire. So please do not judge me. I just happened to have a figure that fit this scene. 

I am African by birth and have lived around the world so I know what certain areas look like. You mentioned New York. Yes of course there are slums or destitute areas but the scenes are different then what you see in other third world countries. 

But I thank you for responding and giving your opinion on this issue but I just had to correct you for judging this build wrongly.


----------



## tiking

Owen E Oulton said:


> I find it a little off-putting that you portray this "slum" as a middle-eastern theme complete with muslim woman in a black hijab. This takes away from the beautiful craftsmanship. One wonders what you might have done with a street scen from New York, with a wide variety of street youth having a block party. You could really go to town with it, including the abandoned cars and other street scfenery.
> 
> The defining characteristic of a diorama is that it tells a story... This story is not, to my eye, a positive one.



First of all I never specifically defined this as anything positive. I said there were many slums from around the world and I just picked one using pics as references from different areas of the world. For your information it is not just muslim women who wears this kind of attire. I just happened to have a figure that fit this scene. 

I am African by birth and have lived around the world so I know what certain areas look like. You mentioned New York. Yes of course there are slums or destitute areas but the scenes are different then what you see in other third world countries. 

But I thank you for responding and giving your opinion on this issue but I just had to correct you for judging this build wrongly.


----------



## Dave621955

Tiking, I have personally seen scenes like this in several third world countries and I find your representation very realistic. So much so that as Mcdougall stated "I almost forgot I was looking at a scale model". Your ability to recreate what is very real is an inspiration to builders. Please keep doing what your doing and by all means keep posting pictures of your work.

Dave


----------



## tiking

Thank you kindly. As for the trees, they were replaced but unfortunately this dio has been dismantled. I plan on doing a much better one with a much better base. You can say this was a practice build.


----------



## mcdougall

Cool...Look forward to it :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## tiking

Thanks.


----------



## Havok69

When you do the new one, you should include some people warming their hands over a fire in a garbage can. I think that would look pretty cool, especially if lit and doing simulated fire.


----------



## tiking

Havok69 said:


> When you do the new one, you should include some people warming their hands over a fire in a garbage can. I think that would look pretty cool, especially if lit and doing simulated fire.


Nice tip. Thanks for that. Will remember that one.


----------

